
Show HN: Piku, a Micro-PaaS for ARM and x86 - rcarmo
https://github.com/piku/piku
======
alexellisuk
Curious if you also looked at k3sup and OpenFaaS? It also supports armhf,
arm64 and PC without needing anything new. k3s runs in a very small amount of
RAM.

~~~
rcarmo
I prefer k3s.io, but that is not the use case for Piku.

~~~
merb
k3s is not a PaaS. Rio (from the vendor of k3s) would be one.

(wrong chain)

